

Why entrepreneurs fail - alonsebastian
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/17/why-entrepreneurs-fail/

======
paulhauggis
"Do yourself a favor and drop the stealth approach."

This advice isn't necessarily correct. Look at Zynga as an example: they
regularly steal ideas from other companies because they have huge resources.
If you announce exactly what you are doing before you even have any
customers/beta testers, it will give a much larger company (with larger
resources) to beat you to the punch.

